
Show HN: Folio for Mac – Simple version control app for designers based on Git - emielvl
http://folioformac.com
======
jimant
looks good! As a small comment, your css rules for headers and other parts has
only "Helvetica Neue" or "helvetica neue-thin" and in looks broken in PCs
where it's not installed.

Try fixing it by adding: "Helvetica Neue", Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif.

a quick way to do this is at the end of your css file just add:

* {font-family:"helvetica neue", helvetica, arial, sans-serif!important}

~~~
emielvl
Thanks for the tip, will do!

